# Предупреждайте меня / предупредите меня



## Gabriele8512

Добрый вечер!


Я говорил по телефону со своей учительницей. Через некоторое время я сказал ей: "Тогда увидимся в пятницу утром. Если у вас будут какие-то проблемы ПРЕДУПРЕДИТЕ меня заранее, пожалуйста (или, в этом случае, я должен был сказать ей "предупреждайте меня").


Что скажете?


Спасибо всем


Г.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Вы сказали правильно.


----------



## Gabriele8512

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы сказали правильно.




Спасибо за ответ но почему, в этом случае, лучше использовать императив СВ ? Какие нюансы?



Спасибо



Г.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Не лучше, а только его и можно использовать. Вы ведь просите об однократном действии. Ср.: _Предупреждайте меня всякий раз, когда собираетесь уехать из города._


----------



## Rosett

Дело в том, что вы указали конкретное время будущей встречи. Такое указание сильно ограничивает возможное использование императива несовершенного вида (не исключая его совсем). Встречу вы назначили в обозримом (ближайшем) будущем, так что требование ваше должно звучать максимально конкретно, что передаётся грамматически совершенным видом глагола.

Использование императива НСВ можно проиллюстрировать таким примером:

«Я буду в отъезде, так что увидимся нескоро / наша встреча откладывается. Если у вас будут/произойдут изменения, предупреждайте меня о них заранее».


----------



## Vovan

*Gabriele,  *иногда глагол несовершенного вида в императиве действительно обозначает однократное действие; в таком случае оно по какой-то причине мыслится как процесс:
_Замешивай тесто! _(=начинай замешивать тесто; займись замешиванием теста) _Скоро гости придут.
Делай уже уроки! _(=начинай уже делать уроки!)​Использование совершенного вида акцентирует внимание на результате, т.е. необходимости довести действие до конца:
_Замеси тесто до моего прихода. А я приду и испеку пирог.
_​Не всегда разница существенна:
_Не сможешь включить компьютер сам – (по)звони мне._​И всё же несовершенный вид часто намекает на уже начатую (по мнению говорящего) совместную деятельность говорящего и адресата, на наличие (по мнению говорящего) понятного обоим контекста и транслирует либо вежливое, тёплое отношение, либо бесцеремонность, либо идею плановых процедур. Совершенный вид есть чистый императив и сам по себе ни на что не намекает: имеем ли мы дело с приказом, просьбой, указанием, предложением сделки и т.д., зависит от контекста и ситуации:
_Давай (уже) чашку – налью тебе ещё чайку. _(неформально)
_Дочка, давай (уже) гостю чашку! _(бесцеремонно)
_Дочка, дай гостю чашку! _(приказ или просьба в зависимости от интонации)
_Открывайте тетради и записывайте тему урока. _(указания учителя на уроке)​
Некоторые глаголы в несовершенном виде почти не используются в императиве для обозначения однократного длительного действия. Таков глагол "предупреждать". На практике нет большой необходимости в идее "процесс предупреждения", особенно в императиве. Тем не менее, я приведу один возможный пример такого употребления:
_Предупреждай её без лишних оскорблений! _(=Когда будешь предупреждать её, постарайся обойтись без оскорблений!)​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Если у вас будут/произойдут изменения, предупреждайте меня о них заранее



Нельзя предупредить заранее об изменениях, которые, как следует из первой части предложения, могут как наступить, так и не наступить.



Vovan said:


> Дочка, давай (уже) гостю чашку!


Сомнительно. _Давай_ в данном случае уместно, если речь идет о передаче предмета говорящему, а не третьему лицу.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Нельзя предупредить заранее об изменениях, которые, как следует из первой части предложения, могут как наступить, так и не наступить.


I'm sorry, but that's hugely context-dependent. Obviously you cannot warn anybody beforehand about some unpredictable changes which don't depend on you and immideately begin to take effect. However, the sentence may imply some other, very different situations.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Если у вас произойдут изменения_ по сути означает _когда у вас произойдут изменения_, с той разницей, что они могут и не произойти вообще. Но это событие, если оно все же наступит, определенно относится к прошедшему времени относительно действий, которые нужно предпринять в связи с ним, а значит, их нельзя предпринять заранее.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> _Если у вас произойдут изменения_ по сути означает _когда у вас произойдут изменения_, с той разницей, что они могут и не произойти вообще. Но это событие, если оно все же наступит, определенно относится к прошедшему времени относительно действий, которые нужно предпринять в связи с ним, а значит, их нельзя предпринять заранее.


В разговорной речи смысл часто шире, чем формально следует из логики фразы, в частности:

_Если у вас будут изменения, предупреждайте меня о них заранее =  Если у вас будут изменения, предупредите меня до того, как они могли бы повлиять на мои действия._

При этом форма несовершенного вида смягчает просьбу, которая иначе прозвучала бы более категорично (менее вежливо).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я не вижу в этой фразе смягчения. Кстати, с совершенным видом фраза звучит так же неуклюже, т. е. дело тут не в виде глагола. Зато:
_Если у вас планируются изменения, предупреждайте меня о них заранее_


----------



## GCRaistlin

Хотя лучше все-таки так:
_Если у вас будут планироваться изменения, предупредите меня о них заранее
Предупреждайте меня заранее о возможных изменениях_


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> _Если у вас произойдут изменения_ по сути означает _когда у вас произойдут изменения_, с той разницей, что они могут и не произойти вообще. Но это событие, если оно все же наступит, определенно относится к прошедшему времени относительно действий, которые нужно предпринять в связи с ним, а значит, их нельзя предпринять заранее.


«Заранее» в данном примере относится к тому, что предупреждать об изменениях желательно (и форма императива НСВ как раз уместна и по этой причине тоже) до того, как можно будет начать планировать предполагаемую встречу, о времени которой придётся так или иначе договариваться ближе к самой встрече, даже если других изменений не будет.

Вежливые фразы всегда «неуклюжи», если подсчитывать слова, из-за избыточности грамматических конструкций и более «разведённой» лексики. Лаконичнее будет форма военного приказа, а короче всего бывают телеграммы.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> «Заранее» в данном примере относится к тому, что предупреждать об изменениях желательно (и форма императива НСВ как раз уместна и по этой причине тоже) до того, как можно будет начать планировать предполагаемую встречу, о времени которой придётся так или иначе договариваться ближе к самой встрече, даже если других изменений не будет.


Ну, если читать _заранее_ как _до обсуждения времени встречи_, то да. Но без контекста это не угадывается. А так как мы тут вроде как даем самодостаточные примеры, то данный является неудачным.
Насчет императива НСВ не понял - пожалуйста, приведите пример (это вообще желательно делать всегда, ибо терминология участнику дискуссии носителю может быть и незнакома).



Rosett said:


> Вежливые фразы всегда «неуклюжи»


Категорически нет. Неуклюжесть в общем случае никак не связана с распространенностью фразы.
В отношении приведенного предложения ваш тезис не выдерживает критики хотя бы потому, что тут "смягченность", как утверждается, достигается путем замены совершенного вида на несовершенный. То есть конструкция по сложности осталась абсолютно той же.


----------



## Rosett

Императив СВ - это императив совершенного вида, см. пост #3. Вы найдёте эту терминологию в интернете.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Нет, императив СВ здесь не подходит. Там дело не только в трактовке слова _заранее_, а и в том, что _будут/произойдут _- это совершенный вид, однократное действие. А императив СВ предполагает многократное.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет, императив СВ здесь не подходит. Там дело не только в трактовке слова _заранее_, а и в том, что _будут/произойдут _- это совершенный вид, однократное действие. А императив СВ предполагает многократное.


1. Вы, кажется, запутались в названиях видов. 
2. "Будут" - это не однократное действие, это будущее время от "быть" в его бытийном значении .  "Возникнут" - однократное.
3. Вообще говоря, глаголы не обязаны согласовываться по виду (за вычетом чисто семантических моментов).
Точно так же императив несовершенного вида совершенно необязательно предполагает действие итеративное (или мыслимое как итеративное). Ср. иди, ходи, прыгай (во всех значениях), садитесь и под. В данном случае, впрочем, предполагает, из-за чего предложение звучит неуклюже.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Потому я и говорю, что лучше "не мудрить, а пальцем показывать". Я рассматривал _произойдут_.


Awwal12 said:


> Вообще говоря, глаголы не обязаны согласовываться по виду


Пример?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Пример?


Примеров можно придумать неограниченное количество, как легко понять.
"Если вы курите, укажите это в анкете."
"Предупредите меня, когда будете ложиться спать."
"Я помню, что я положил это здесь".
И т.д.
Все ограничения чисто семантические (при этом важно помнить, что глагол несовершенного вида может обозначать действия самого разного характера).


----------



## Maroseika

_*Moderatorial: the topic is fully explored, the thread is now closed.*_


----------

